
Homemade synthetic aperture radar – Henrik's Blog - ereli1
http://hforsten.com/homemade-synthetic-aperture-radar.html
======
jcims
Newer version in this post - [http://hforsten.com/third-version-of-
homemade-6-ghz-fmcw-rad...](http://hforsten.com/third-version-of-
homemade-6-ghz-fmcw-radar.html)

An interesting application of CW radar - [http://hforsten.com/heartbeat-
detection-with-radar.html](http://hforsten.com/heartbeat-detection-with-
radar.html)

At 45 years old I feel like I've learned quite a bit, but when I read stuff
like this I wonder if there are enough years left in my life to learn what to
takes to put something like this together.

I will say that the little CW doppler radar boards are fun to tinker with. You
can get them on amazon for <$10 shipped, power them with 5 volts and just wire
the output to a microphone jack.

[https://www.amazon.com/SMAKN-Microwave-10-525GHz-Doppler-
Det...](https://www.amazon.com/SMAKN-Microwave-10-525GHz-Doppler-
Detector/dp/B00FFW4AZ4)

This is what a coin toss over a 10GHz doppler device sounds like:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8riretP8ylE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8riretP8ylE)

